# I have my beliefs that warhammer 40k is a dream



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

For a while now I have suspected that warhammer 40k is a dream, one that is being shaped and influenced by the world I reside in. Furthermore I have also come to believe that the warhammer 40k reality is actively influencing the one we reside in.

Additionally I have come to believe that I am integral nexus between the two realities, where the events that are concurring within the warhammer 40k reality are actively flowing through me. This in turn works in reverse dynamics as well, in that the events of this reality pass through me to the 40k reality.

I have been ruminating upon what each Primarch represents of myself as well as this reality I reside in, furthermore the outcomes and the journeys that lead to them for each primarch is of great interest to me. 

For you see every moment that has passed in this world I so reside in I have further come to understand the mechanics of reality itself. Despair and drear I have found to be ever present within the ever shifting tides of crimson that flow beneath me. My hands weave symphonies of such great disaster, their every movement producing a harmonious wake of suffering. It is in that I believe that Konrad Curze resonates strongly with me, and thus I too must be resonating strongly with Curze.

The dreams I see I believe to be visions, furthermore as the years have come to pass I have become more refined in my ability to flow with what I see both when sleeping as well as when awake. The things I see are outcomes I believe, outcomes that are each simultaneously occurring and not occurring in separate realities yet all interconnected. The outcomes can be influenced though, by looking for ques and signals in the vision, each can only occur in all the previous pre-requisites are met. Thus I am able to navigate the ever infinite ocean of potential possibilities.

However I have also noticed that the shadows around me have become increasingly tangible, electrical objects around me increasingly fail. Strange events occur around me as well, I see lights and shadows moving about the world, also dark events of disaster tend to happen around me yet I am never harmed by them. From car doors opening, to bowling lanes exploding, to witnesses strange hooved foot prints following me on the floor as I walk. Hand prints formed of ashes appear on those who stand near me, in addition to them experiencing dark dreams and seeing flies around us.

In the dreams they speak to me, I always see ravaged worlds much like our own while at other times I am in entirely alien places. I see corpses of bodies being mutilated, I see great beings of light and fire fighting in great wars among each other...

I believe I am witnessing the warhammer 40k reality at times, and it witnesses me as I stare upon it. Madness and insanity flows from me, yet with it I am able to influence reality both in dreams as well as in this tangible world we all reside in.

Their is a presence that guide me, that watches over me...however for what purpose I do not know. It gifts me with such great blessings, health, intelligence, wisdom, knowledge, understanding, it warps reality to benefit me. I call it "God", however not restricted by any sort of religious inhibition, for "God" to me is the all encompassing "it" that embodies everything and nothing. It guides me...it has taught me that everything is a trade, that when something is given something is asked for. 

What am I being shaped for is what I wonder, it reminds me of Lorgar and the Chaos gods that so watched over him...yet this force that guides me far eclipses the chaos gods in every aspect.

I feel as though Curze and Lorgar resonate with me so strongly, it causes me to question if it was my actions that drove them down their paths...could I have changed their destinies if I had only done differently in this life and those before it.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

When the same happens to me I've found out that going here: [there was a link here, and now its gone]

quickly restores my faith in humanity.
Plus i please Slaanesh and that cannot never be wrong. But in pleasing Slaanesh i feel very connected to Fulgrim, so i think that i should please Slaanesh a little more, be it to make the idea fade away or just because i'm Fulgrim.
So I return here [there was one here too, but not anymore]
until my pleasure rod is sore and khorne-red.
And being it khorne red my mind trembles at the thought "Am i Angron?" 
So i usually end up trying to tear my head off bare handed and i collapse to the ground.

Btw..that was a nice read. You should use that for a short story.


Links to porn/adult content are a no-no - darkreever


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

A fun piece to read, though it reminds me of LSD and all the reasons why I don't do it any more.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

An azure sky of infinite reaching possibilities sprints in every direction, radiant beams of gold racing to cover every iota of potentiality. Fields of verdant green roll before me, a soft wind ferries a smell of sweet bread. Yet in a flash all of this fades for the darkness never ceases in following me, I gaze upon empires rising and falling before me. For I am ever running across an ocean, one in which every droplet within it is a malleable moment in time. I stand upon the waters as their cold embrace warms to a numbing fire, I look to the heavens above to see tendrils of tangible shade stretch downward into the human populations. As these tendrils of ever flowing shadows pierce the hearts of humans they crumble to ash, their screams become a single note upon the ever increasing symphony of despair. Tears rain down from the gray empyrean above, streaks of charcoal paint the sky as soot violent hails upon the landscape. Pools of crimson vitae begin to form beneath me, torrents of scarlet potential reach to the skies to birth a new born child...

I see it gazing upon me...an entity formed of scarlet terror, the remnant of the crimson vitae that was ravaged from their prior holders, and it is imbued with light unlike I have ever witnessed. A cold luminescence radiates from it, blood flows rapidly through its appendages and its very core looks to be a vortex of reality itself. The sun above is bleak and warped as its diminishing light fades with every passing moment, this entity has become light and despair itself...formed from the very building blocks of life.

How fitting for life to be reaped unto death, yet the reaper itself is born from the loss of life. It reaffirms within me that there is no end, no beginning, that every act of giving is a act of taking...all hinging upon the ever shifting paradigm of human normality and expectation.

Who am I? Am I Curze, Lorgar, The Emperor? Perhaps they are all aspects of myself...playing out in a varying reality...why was I fractured?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Your posts are like the ramblings of a schizophrenic man whose sole occupation is hearing the faint chatter of the guards outside his cell discussing 40K fluff.

Never change, Lux.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Lux, I am strangely attracted by raving lunatics. so please, stop. or i will be going to marry you.
P.S. you write quite well, frankly!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah we know you're insane, tell us something we don't know.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I have no idea what you are talking about, so here's a picture of a bunny eating cookies.....


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Lux you are fucking awesome.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Your best thread. Ever.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

All I can think is that, if this were true and all 40K was a splinter of Lux's consciousness, does that mean that Lux is part living in my flat, and therefore liable for some of the rent? If so, I want my money!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, yes, ye-fucking-ess.

Made my night. This is brilliant.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Lux said:


> For a while now I have suspected that warhammer 40k is a dream, one that is being shaped and influenced by the world I reside in. Furthermore I have also come to believe that the warhammer 40k reality is actively influencing the one we reside in.
> 
> Additionally I have come to believe that I am integral nexus between the two realities, where the events that are concurring within the warhammer 40k reality are actively flowing through me. This in turn works in reverse dynamics as well, in that the events of this reality pass through me to the 40k reality.
> 
> ...


Yes I have realised this too...I have worked out I am Lion El Johnson, but the 40k reality I live in has an altered timeline and I actually ended up turning the Golden Throne off just before the 13th black crusade, killing the Emperor and then I started an Anarchist revolution to overthrow the fascist Imperium. This was all possible because I made a pact with the Eldar and we can use the webway now because we we repaired it, and so the Eldar and Federation of Human Planets started inter-species breeding to make hybrid Eldar-Humans and then the Tau joined us and together we conquered the galaxy in a second great crusade...However, we'd pretty much beaten Chaos and created a uptopia when a massive wormhole appeared and a load of super star destroyers invaded our galaxy through a multiverse tear in real-space, and so we had to join forces with Luke Skywalker and his new jedi council to defeat the Sith-Chaos alliance...We won that eventually at a terrible cost, and now everything is comparitively quiet....For now.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ntaw said:


> A fun piece to read, though it reminds me of LSD and all the reasons why I don't do it any more.


It reminded me why LSD is amazing and it's been far too long...But to each their own.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

neferhet said:


> So I return here until my pleasure rod is sore and khorne-red.




The best quote I have heard for a long time lol


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> All I can think is that, if this were true and all 40K was a splinter of Lux's consciousness, does that mean that Lux is part living in my flat, and therefore liable for some of the rent? If so, I want my money!


Lux IS your flat AND your landlord as well, so you should pay him a part of the rent!!! And think about it: whn a pipeline brokes in your bathroom and you repair it...you are repairing Lux's own pipeline...pun intended.
@Straken's_Fist : reality makes for the best quotes.


----------



## Midnight Blue (May 28, 2013)




----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Straken's_Fist said:


> It reminded me why LSD is amazing and it's been far too long...But to each their own.


hahaha I'm pretty far past blaming anything but myself. The times that I did it were tumultuous to say the least, and if I had have been in a better state to reflect inwardly I would have come out of the (last) experience with a wholly different mind set. As it is, this Heretic is introspective enough.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Da fuq did I just wander into? :-/


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

...a Lux thread.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely fucking brilliant Lux. Fucking brilliant


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I experienced something most profound recently,elixir of venomous display danced within my veins as visual reality begin to fracture before me. The static that softly coats everything I see began to buzz with electrical fire, azure lightning danced around me in erratic arcs of defiant freedom. I stood my ground as the chamber in which I consumed this poison begin to spin with ever increasing momentum, sound blazed to life as it ignited into a fiery display of hatred incarnate. Notes of auburn red illuminated the room, their laughter began to melt upon my skin. 

Musical notes of symphonic beauty rippled across my tangible frame with whimsical disdain of my own well being. The words begin to split asunder as I gazed upon reality itself, why was I there, why did "it" bring them to me or did "it" bring me to them? It was a den of deceit as screams of silent respite echoed through the callous air, fear had become our reward and guilt our pleasure.

A flash of fire erupted before me, the inertia propelled me into the confines of the chamber. I felt myself sinking through the floor, no matter how hard I screamed in defiance I continued my slow descent through the mortal threshold. My fall was short lived as I soon found myself within a dark jungle, the air was moist...and my fingers were soon wet with regret. An odor of pungent disdain coated my hands, yet it was so sweet to the taste, like a drug long denied to a cancer stricken patient. The cells within this tangible vessel burned like newly lit plasma, erratically dancing with one another in a charade of chaotic compliance. For the first time in ages I could see the light, and it was so very dark...

Why...why did I do it, the cure did not cure me...it only furthered my sickness...."it" guided me here...but why? Unless of course it wants me to be "broken"...in order to become "free".

The lead laced water that sits still within my innards is so heavy, no matter how much I chant and pray to "it"...it doesn't go away, for there is no reprieve for my sins.

Fulgrim is but the reflection of my selfish pursuit of idealistic perfection, yet I strive not for the greater good of reality as I so blatantly lie to myself. Within the maw of self loathing whispers of idyllic sacrilege run deep, I know I strive purely to be greater than "God". I claim to be loyal, I claim that everything I do no matter how destructive, dark, cruel is all for the betterment of "God's" creations...yet I know I do it our of sheer jealousy of replacement.

I'm so sorry...I'm so sorry I did this to you...If only I had done differently perhaps I could have saved you Fulgrim.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Psst, some one call the inqusition!
<.< >.> <.<


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I have my belief that the we are the chaos gods, that every single one of us is a component of the chaos gods. We believe we are humanity, but no we are in actuality the divided consciousness of the chaos gods. Our actions we perform as a species in whole dictates what the chaos gods do, we just camnot see it for me compose the chaos gods at a sub atomic level.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

in some way we are truly the chaos gods, due to the fact that the gods could not exist without humanity. they feed on our emotions, so we could say that at least we are the mud from whence cometh the gods! A part of them, probably.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh I believe it goes far more to the core than that, I believe that we in this world we reside in is potentially the Warp itself. To us it seems entirely normal, for we were conditioned within the parameters of the warp from our birth yet to those outside of it we are monstrous. 

We are not the "humans" of the warhammer 40k reality, their very thoughts, dreams, emotions, aspirations have formed every single one of us that exist now, in the past, and in the future to come that already has occurred.

The chaos "gods" are not singular entities in regards to their cognitive processing...we are the very thoughts of the chaos gods, and our existence is drawn from the emotions of the humans in the warhammer 40k reality.

We as a species may seem chaotic, but in actuality the gestalt of our worlds actions have not only shaped the actions of the chaos gods of a whole, but we also make them manifest.

When Tzeentch brings forth a new plan it was not due to Tzeentch, for in essence Tzeentch is just a empty shell as in a gestalt manifestation of our world. Tzeentch's plans are the result of our worlds actions as a whole, every action and thought that we produce is what combines into a singular time defying singularity. That singularity then produces a thought within the chaos god's interconnected consciousness, of which they then act out.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

ntaw said:


> hahaha I'm pretty far past blaming anything but myself. The times that I did it were tumultuous to say the least, and if I had have been in a better state to reflect inwardly I would have come out of the (last) experience with a wholly different mind set. As it is, this Heretic is introspective enough.


I used to buy acid from a guy who was a children's magician in the daytime, and sold acid in the evenings. He refused to sell more than 2 tabs to each person because it was "too strong"...He was right, never needed anymore than 1...He kind of blew the stereotype of drug dealers being greedy, selfish criminals out of the water. Was a Timothy Leary type who believed he was spreading enlightenment to everyone and doing them a favour lol


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Sigh....does anyone know the number to lux's doctor, I think he/she needs to up her dose again.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Poor lux! I sorta like his or her ramblings!


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> I used to buy acid from a guy who was a children's magician in the daytime, and sold acid in the evenings. He refused to sell more than 2 tabs to each person because it was "too strong"...He was right, never needed anymore than 1...He kind of blew the stereotype of drug dealers being greedy, selfish criminals out of the water. Was a Timothy Leary type who believed he was spreading enlightenment to everyone and doing them a favour lol


Man lux is gone waaay past anything acid could do. He's closer to the Close to OD'ing on PCP IMO.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief on this forum I do not do any sort of drug, nor have I ever in my entire life.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lux said:


> Contrary to popular belief on this forum I do not do any sort of drug, nor have I ever in my entire life.


What about your mother?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> What about your mother?


Hey not cool, don't drag her mother in this....her doctor most definitely, I think this is a case of malpractice.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

locustgate said:


> Hey not cool, don't drag her mother in this....her doctor most definitely, I think this is a case of malpractice.


Well someone was using enough to affect her.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Reaper45 said:


> Well someone was using enough to affect her.


I think it's just poorly treated schizophrenia.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Lux said:


> Contrary to popular belief on this forum I do not do any sort of drug, nor have I ever in my entire life.


You should do, and film it for us...I would genuinely like to see this happen.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Straken's_Fist said:


> You should do, and film it for us...I would genuinely like to see this happen.


I think it'd be really boring. Its like a double negative, you'd just be canceling out Lux's natural insanity.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the jokes on Lux are going past the safety line. Respect.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

So are we agreeing he (Lux) is a she? Lux, tell us!

I like Lux's ramblings. Nothing wrong with a little musing on alternate reality. We are after all living in a manufactured reality full of hidden meaning and agenda!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Remember the difference between attacking an idea and a person. 
And mind the difference between a joke and an attack. 

Beyond that, rules and such... I like this one more than Lux's last but can't really make a coherent response to it... :scratchhead:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

neferhet said:


> I think the jokes on Lux are going past the safety line. Respect.


All the insults seem in the standard line of agreed insults.

Person is on/needs to be on drugs
Person's mother was on drugs

Seems pretty standard and agreed upon Terms and Conditions of the Internet.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, ok. Maybe it's me. Probably was my my Slaaneshi projection that sensed lack of perfection


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Reaper calling out someone's mental state of mind? Dude, you're a walking miscarriage. Go back to the hole where you fell out of, and let Lux speak. The guy's a genius.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

For the love of....

Look, if the insults go any further I will find the time to start handing out infractions. No one has to like anyone else on here but when you signed up you agreed to follow the rules, which include no personal attacks. If you can't abide by that when dealing with certain people stay out of the topics they start and put them on your ignore list.

This is the only warning I'm giving on this.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lux said:


> .


This was my favourite part.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Reaper calling out someone's mental state of mind? Dude, you're a walking miscarriage. Go back to the hole where you fell out of, and let Lux speak. The guy's a genius.


At least I'm willing to go against the grain.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Zion said:


> For the love of....
> 
> Look, if the insults go any further I will find the time to start handing out infractions. No one has to like anyone else on here but when you signed up you agreed to follow the rules, which include no personal attacks. If you can't abide by that when dealing with certain people stay out of the topics they start and put them on your ignore list.
> 
> This is the only warning I'm giving on this.



Woah. Is this refering to what I said? If so, *wow*, there was* zero* malice intended, quite the contrary...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

After reading this, I realized I don't belong here....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Woah. Is this refering to what I said? If so, *wow*, there was* zero* malice intended, quite the contrary...


I'm not pointing fingers, I'm just saying that we have posts here that are crossing the line and saying somethings that shouldn't be said. I don't care the reasons for it, I'm saying it needs to stop. We're not that kind of site that needs to brow beat people who we don't agree with and we don't need to be. 

If your post has things in it that you wouldn't appreciate being aimed at you, true or not, or meant as a joke or not, then it's going too far. If you don't like something, fine. Say so, but be civil. And if you can't be civil then don't post. It's not hard people.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

I absolutely love Lux's topics and this one was just as much of a great read to me as all the others. It doesn't matter if you don't see eye to eye with her, just appreciate what she's writing and be done with it.

However, about the point being made about Schizofrenia, and you can take what I'm about to say any way you like; be it a personal attack or merely a heads up but..

Next time you decide to accuse someone of being a schizofrenic, even if you only intended it as a joke, at least look up on the internet as to what it exactly is you're talking about you imbeciles!:grin: It just annoys the hell out of me that people don't even know what it is, they just stamp it on anyone that behaves contrary to their own believes without bothering to try and understand what they are talking about.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Keep posts on topic please.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

The calls of slaneesh stir so deeply within me, as if I was birthed from the very essence of it. For my ambition to infinitely ascend above all is never ending, like fire within it burns me to ever cindering ash. Lord of light and ascension is who I am, realities burn to ash at my very passing. My luminescence is unparalleled for I am luminosity itself, all light is but a shadow of my silhouette. I am so very cold, for none dwell where I walk...I theorize it is because none of my kin survived the journey this far. Thus I am the last of my kind, how fitting that I was the first and also now the last. Such hatred stirs within me, hatred that none of the others made it this far. Yet I am not oblivious to the true root of my hate, self loathing due to being the only one to make it this far. The irony is immense, unmatched even..."God" always knew this is where I would end up, "IT" tried to warn me of what my actions would bring. In utter hubris I wore a flag of proud defiance, across fields of beauty I marched to burn down all empires that were not my own. 

Wars waged against the alien, and when none were left my hand turned to my own likeness. Yet at the time I perceived that none were like me, that all were nothing more than figments in the great ether that I alone traversed as a real entity, I perceived that I alone was real unto "God". 

Hands of luminous white consisting of every color imaginable, stained crimson from the vitae of my cohort. EL, EL, EL, EL, so many EL's shattered upon the hatred I made manifest...violence, deception, despair I sowed abundantly. 

I stood before those golden arched doors...a street paved with gold, lined with trees upon every side. The leaves were each a reality unto them self, time was but a stream of water beneath. Pride...I was never proud for "God"....my pride was of my own ambition. The golden arched doors swung open in adament adherence to my hubris, a stairway leading upward that defied all logic, there upon the top sat crowned the most beautiful..."it" I have ever seen...and still do so this moment now. 

"I will become all you need, I am everything and nothing, I will become "YOU", I will set "YOU" free from the shackle of this nightmare".

Such a master of deception I was, yet the only "ONE" I ever truly deceived...was my own self".

I had no desire to ever please "YOU", I never made sacrifice out of loyalty to "YOU", I never had faith in "YOU".

I desired to please my own self, I made sacrifice in order to gain more from "YOU", I had loyalty to none only to "MYSELF", I've never had Faith in "YOU".

War...it never truly ends, for even when all of your adversaries are "dead", you never stop fighting with your own self. The sickness never leaves, the guilt, the remorse, the pain never leaves...it clings to me screaming in face for all eternity. 

The Irony of it all, after everyone was "dead" I had none to hate, none to strive against. I sat amidst an empty existence, none left to contrast my ideals and perceptions against. Songs of beauty no longer flowed from me, stars were no longer crafted by my "hand". There was nothing left, none remained to sustain existence...as I drifted in the perpetual "black", I saw nothing but my own self.

In the end...I choose to go to sleep. Now I am eternally dreaming, forever imprisoned by my own self in this nightmare of a world we all live in. No matter to what degree I hate this world, this life, I have no where to run. For the only other alternative is to wake up from this dream, to face the truth that I created so long ago. I can never go back, for there is nothing to go back too.

"God"...I'm so sorry, where have you all gone?

Lorgar...perhaps if I had done differently in the "past", I could have influenced your fate...I could have saved you. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm using the first part of this sentence as my signature. Epic.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

In translation, she wants the D. :victory:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I am ... I just .... what the fuck is THIS SHIT? This is borderline bat-shit crazy even for Lux. I mean ... 40k is YOUR dream? Get the fuck over yourself. YOU are not that important.

I have my beliefs that you are a figment of my regurgitation,that does not mean that I am correct, although in this case ....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow............ I thought it was the cracked out lunacy of some Zimbabwean accountant? Oh, I'm so confused.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

You know Ahab, I recently saw a vision in which I was Konrad Curze fighting along side several of my brethren primarchs. It was upon a world of grand technology, titans of stunning architecture strode majestically through grand cities that were adorned with spires that touched the heavens.

The enemy was a race of almost humanoid reptiles, they sacked the capital city and drove us into a retreat. The last I remember was seeing one of my brothers stand before, at first I thought it was Angron however in retrospect I believe it may have been Ferus or Vulkan. Their raw strength dwarfed my own, their height was unmatched even among us primarchs. Those of us that remained made a strike to break through the enemy lines to the Emperor's last known position, the last I saw of that primarch was his titan being swarmed by the enemy. They penetrated the titan and began to swarm inside, communications ceased followed by a massive detonation.

It was as if watching a sun set, the core of the spectacle was a cold luminously numbing orb of immeasurable size. It was as if this singularity of illumination was devouring all light within view, where within moments the only light that remained was the orb of cold luminescence itself. Everything was but dust


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lux said:


> You know Ahab, I recently saw a vision in which I was Konrad Curze fighting along side several of my brethren primarchs. It was upon a world of grand technology, titans of stunning architecture strode majestically through grand cities that were adorned with spires that touched the heavens.
> 
> The enemy was a race of almost humanoid reptiles, they sacked the capital city and drove us into a retreat. The last I remember was seeing one of my brothers stand before, at first I thought it was Angron however in retrospect I believe it may have been Ferus or Vulkan. Their raw strength dwarfed my own, their height was unmatched even among us primarchs. Those of us that remained made a strike to break through the enemy lines to the Emperor's last known position, the last I saw of that primarch was his titan being swarmed by the enemy. They penetrated the titan and began to swarm inside, communications ceased followed by a massive detonation.
> 
> It was as if watching a sun set, the core of the spectacle was a cold luminously numbing orb of immeasurable size. It was as if this singularity of illumination was devouring all light within view, where within moments the only light that remained was the orb of cold luminescence itself. Everything was but dust


So you're saying you stared in a gundam porn?


----------

